# Leopard Gecko hiding!!!



## stysall (Mar 10, 2011)

My Leopard Gecko keeps getting underneath his carpet and just lays there!

Is this normal or should I be concerned.

Should I think about changing his substrate.

Cheers for any replies.

:whistling2:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Ours always used to get under there he either got himself out or we had to help him, I suppose it would be a problem if left under there for a while , we now just place his hides and dishes on the places he can get under, maybe try cutting the carpet more to size ?
-Chels


----------



## stysall (Mar 10, 2011)

HI,

There is a calcium powder dish on the spot but he moves it LOL


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Maybe get a heavier dish we use exo terra dishes and Toby our Leo can't move them they are very sturdy 
-Chels


----------



## stysall (Mar 10, 2011)

I might have to rearrange his home a bit and put heavier items there to discourage him.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Do you use a heat mat? Is he going underneath and lying directly on it? If it keeps happening you could try placing heavy decor around the edges so he can't life it up at all

Make sure you have enough hides located in the warm, cool and inbetween and that they are a good size. Too big and they don't feel secure, too small and they can't fit in comfortably


----------



## stysall (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes I use a heat mat and no he isn't laying on top of it, he is laying under the carpet in the cool end.
I have 3 hides for him, one in the hot end, one in the cool end and one inbetween. The hides ain't very big but he hasn't had any problems using them, he does have to curl himself round though.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

stysall said:


> Yes I use a heat mat and no he isn't laying on top of it, he is laying under the carpet in the cool end.
> I have 3 hides for him, one in the hot end, one in the cool end and one inbetween. The hides ain't very big but he hasn't had any problems using them, he does have to curl himself round though.


In that case do you use a thermostat and thermometer for your heat mat? I may be that he's too warm and trying to get onto a cooler surface. 

If your temperatures are all good then try adding more hides/decor. It may be that he doesn't feel that secure. My geckos love hiding amongst piles of wood, rocks and fake plants. You could try this and that would help to weigh the carpet down a bit more.


----------



## stysall (Mar 10, 2011)

The temp is 31c.


----------



## pgosling (Apr 5, 2012)

stysall said:


> The temp is 31c.


 
Is that at the hot end or cool end? how are you measuring the temp??


----------



## stysall (Mar 10, 2011)

That is at the hot end and I am using a thermostat and a thermometer to monitor the temp'


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Then I'd just add some extra decor to stop him from doing it. Make sure it's heavy so he can't move it/squish himself


----------



## stysall (Mar 10, 2011)

He already has a plant, 3 hides, 2 rocks - 1 polystyrene and 1 cricket rock, a artificial log thing which he can hide in/walk through and a hammock!


----------



## stysall (Mar 10, 2011)

Should the décor be desert themed or doesn't it matter? I now realise that he doesn't have enough items by looking at other peoples setups online.


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

stysall said:


> Should the décor be desert themed or doesn't it matter? I now realise that he doesn't have enough items by looking at other peoples setups online.


A lot of people with the more advanced set up you are looking at are probably more experienced keepers. A basic set up is perfectly fine for a Leo to live quite happily in as mine does this.
Thats not to say they wouldnt like more decoration but they do need floor space and too much decoration and they would not have that.
I intend to upgrade to custom vivariums later so not only will my leo have more space but also so it looks more pleasing to me to watch my leo in.

Below is a picture of my set up minus the mealworm dish i normally have on the left side of the picture in front of the smaller cool hide.










The thing in the front left of the vivarium is a tile as thats where my leo chooses to use as a toilet area and makes it easier to spot clean daily.


----------



## stysall (Mar 10, 2011)

What is the blue thing at the back of the viv, I thought leo's don't need a spot lamp? (at the front)


----------



## stysall (Mar 10, 2011)

Here is a pic of my viv









It is the bottom one but they are basicly the same!
Any suggestions to make it more fun/homely


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

stysall said:


> What is the blue thing at the back of the viv, I thought leo's don't need a spot lamp? (at the front)


The UV lamp is on the right as UV doesnt penetrate though glass so it was added to assist in calcium absorbtion. It is not actually required and to be honest i rarely use it other than to provide a better day/night cycle for my leo.

The blue is actually the sky outside showing though the net curtains i think lol


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

They're a prey species, hiding is what they do. It's totally normal. So long as you've provided other hides it couldn't hurt to put something heavier down to stop him 'burrowing' but otherwise i wouldn't worry.


----------



## stysall (Mar 10, 2011)

I put the heaviest item that is in his viv' on the spot where he goes under the carpet and he has now found another place to do the same thing!

I DESPAIR!!


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

You may have seen that i dont have repti carpet in my vivarium. This is because my leo used to strike at the crickets and bite the carpet. It meant the crickets could just crawl out of his mouth whilst he was stuck trying to get his mouth off it. I often had to help with this.

I'm not saying repti carpet is bad as most have no issues with it. With the lino however its cut to fit and they have a real hard time getting under it. I did have issues with the live food getting under it so i just rolled out blue tac like you would plastercine and stuck the edges down with it. Nothing gets under there now.
Its also 100 times easier to clean as i keep a spare piece cut to size so i just pull the old one out and put the other one in whilst i disinfect the first.

This may be an option for you if you dont mind using lino and you can get cheap offcuts from carpet stores normally if not for free :2thumb:
I would avoid self adhesive lino as a precaution, Some have had issues with fumes and others havent but in my opinion better safe than sorry.

I do like the vivarium setups you have though


----------



## stysall (Mar 10, 2011)

dramen said:


> You may have seen that i dont have repti carpet in my vivarium. This is because my leo used to strike at the crickets and bite the carpet. It meant the crickets could just crawl out of his mouth whilst he was stuck trying to get his mouth off it. I often had to help with this.
> 
> I'm not saying repti carpet is bad as most have no issues with it. With the lino however its cut to fit and they have a real hard time getting under it. I did have issues with the live food getting under it so i just rolled out blue tac like you would plastercine and stuck the edges down with it. Nothing gets under there now.
> Its also 100 times easier to clean as i keep a spare piece cut to size so i just pull the old one out and put the other one in whilst i disinfect the first.
> ...


Thank you,
The only issue I have with lino is that it doesn't look good to me.


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

stysall said:


> Thank you,
> The only issue I have with lino is that it doesn't look good to me.


I completely agree with you as my lino offcuts actually came from my parents loft left over from when they redid their bathroom :lol2:
Although i will be looking into getting some sand coloured lino when i can get it on the cheap or when i upgrade to the newer size vivs, I didnt see the point in paying a larger amount for some nicer coloured lino if in 2 months it wont fit the vivs i will be using.

There are other alternatives like the reptile desert bedding and the best person to ask about that is MichaelT on these forums if you would like some pictures of that in a vivarium.


----------



## PhillyDee (May 17, 2010)

dramen said:


> I completely agree with you as my lino offcuts actually came from my parents loft left over from when they redid their bathroom :lol2:
> Although i will be looking into getting some sand coloured lino when i can get it on the cheap or when i upgrade to the newer size vivs, I didnt see the point in paying a larger amount for some nicer coloured lino if in 2 months it wont fit the vivs i will be using.
> 
> There are other alternatives like the reptile desert bedding and the best person to ask about that is MichaelT on these forums if you would like some pictures of that in a vivarium.


Ask a shop for a sample


----------

